# remmy 1100 troubles



## bckwzlineman (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a remington 1100 12 gauge that's acting up. to begin with when I would hand cycle the action, a round would exit the magazine into the receiver but would not close the action. I sprayed out the trigger assembly with gun scrubber and lightly lubed and replaced it,  and also replaced the magazine spring with a new one. now when I hand cycle the gun it ejects the chambered round, the next round comes out of the magazine into the receiver and trips the mechanisim to close the action on the next round. now the problem is the third round does not exit the magazine. ive done a bunch of reading online and haven't found any help so now it time to turn to the real  experts! anyone ever had this problem? or know a fix? thanks


----------



## WayneB (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds like it needs a full breakdown and inspection, clean, lube and reassembly.
Odds are dust or carbon has created a drag somewhere, preventing the action to function as designed.

There is one penetrating oil on the market that 'may' clear it out, called 'mouse milk' pricey, about as high a giraffee eyelashes, but it has a solvent carrying a ultra thin oil that gets into about everywhere.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 16, 2016)

Try the "O" ring and gas ports....I have had similar trouble and that's what it was.  I took a pipe cleaner and cleaned the ports and slapped a new "O" ring on and away we go.

Good luck!!


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 16, 2016)

Does this only do it when you manually cycle the shotgun? How about when you shoot it? Sometimes those problems only exist when trying to manually cycle but work fine when the shotgun is fired. 

The problem with the rounds exiting the magazine and not chambering is that the round is not striking the carrier release latch at the same time that the bolt is pushing against it. When the shotgun is fired this happens so fast this typically isn't a problem, but manually cycling is done far slower and can cause issues. 

Sometimes the carrier latch will have too much contact with the carrier, have a burr, or be slightly deformed to prevent the cartridge from easily unlocking it. 

The other issue that could be plaguing your shotgun is that one of both of the shells stops are dragging on the cartridges as they exit the magazine. This is easy to fix with a small stone, but check to make sure they are dragging before you go stoning away.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 16, 2016)

Inspect the carrier latch at front of housing / rear of carrier.  Could be sticking; might need a detailed cleaning or new spring.
Just pop out the trigger group and make sure the latch plunger moves in and out freely.  You may want to pop out the carrier pivot for better access; watch out the latch doesn't get launched as you remove the carrier.

The shell stop can also be adjusted for timing; google that.

lots of good info from Brownells:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yclkl4L0qa0


----------



## bckwzlineman (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally got a chance to fire the shotgun today. Three rounds of low brass and three high. Functioned perfectly. Never had previous problems hand cycling until now but long as she live fire functions I'm happy!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2016)

mossyoakpro said:


> Try the "O" ring and gas ports....I have had similar trouble and that's what it was.  I took a pipe cleaner and cleaned the ports and slapped a new "O" ring on and away we go.
> 
> Good luck!!



There you go.

I had the same problem (after it was 50+ years old)

Ports cleaning and rings fixed it right up.. 

It's not mine. My Dad's. I have shot it more in the last
30 years than he has though.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 30, 2016)

This is not an o-ring problem. If it was the shotgun would cycle by hand find but not when fired.


----------

